
YouTube Criticized After Homophobic Videos Are Allowed to Stay - okket
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-features/lgbtq-influencers-steven-crowder-carlos-maza-homophobic-video-youtube-844561/
======
luckylion
Just FYI, I'm going to start flagging these. It's not useful to mass submit
the same articles over and over.

